# USB-Verbindung herstellen



## gladiator09 (1. Apr 2008)

hey leute!

ich weiß dass das im netzwerkforum nicht ganz richtig ist, aber da es wohl um sockets geht, haus ichs mal hier rein...

wollte fragen wie ich das mach, dass wenn ich mein handy an den PC anschließ, eine USB-verbindung zwischen den beiden geräte herstellen kann?

mfg,
gladiator


----------



## lohr (1. Apr 2008)

Probiers mal damit jUSB


----------



## foobar (1. Apr 2008)

Es gibt JUSB für Linux: http://jusb.sourceforge.net/ und diese experimentelle Api für Windoof: http://www.steelbrothers.ch/jusb/


----------



## gladiator09 (1. Apr 2008)

danke schön, werd mir das mal anschauen 

mfg


----------

